# high temps on my i7-8750h



## Yahia (Jul 4, 2020)

i have an omen 15 laptop with i7-8750h and GTX 1060 and i'm having a thermal issue since the day i bought it (been a year)
so i tried to undervolt it by -145mv both core and cashe and just reapplied the thermal paste with arctic mx4  today but it still hits high 90s (93-100)
i hope u guys can help me cause i cant deal with this high temp anymore
here is some screenshots and logfile while i'm playing valorant and cinebench (2662 score)


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Try decrease Turbo Ratio Limits to 38.
Your CPU is clearly throttling.


----------



## Yahia (Jul 5, 2020)

i changed both long power max and short power max to 38 as u said
here is cinebench r20 test (score 2316)
and TS bench 1024M test

EDIT: i still hit high 90s while gaming


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Turbo Ratio Limits, not long and short power max.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 5, 2020)

If you did a good job replacing the thermal paste then one would have to conclude that your Omen has a heatsink and fan that are barely adequate. This is a known problem. That means you will not be able to get maximum performance out of your 8750H in the Omen chassis. When the Nvidia GPU is active when gaming, it is putting extra heat into your laptop. Your 8750H has a TDP rating of 45W. When gaming, the heatsink and fan are struggling to keep the CPU at a reasonable temperature even when CPU power consumption is only at 32W. 



Yahia said:


> i'm having a thermal issue since the day i bought it


A poorly designed laptop is not going to fix itself. You knew about this problem day one but instead of returning it to HP, you decided to keep it. Manufacturers get away with building laptops like this because not enough consumers complain.

The core and cache offset voltages do not need to be set equally. Many 8750H and 9750H CPUs will get slightly better temps or better performance when the core voltage is set as high as -200 mV. Leave the cache offset as is. Beyond that or slowing your CPU down, there is little else you can do.


----------



## Yahia (Jul 5, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> If you did a good job replacing the thermal paste


i pretty much did (i made sure to put slightly extra to make sure i dont open it again)
i set core offset to -200mV and cashe too -125mV
here is cinebench test

*thermal was red then  PL1 and EDP OTHER went red*

and i considered buying a cooling pad


----------



## AOne (Jul 5, 2020)

Putting extra is a mistake. Put just a thin but even layer. Spread it really well. The point is: first - the TIM must fill only the tiny gaps between the two surffaces and second - no air should be trapped inside. You'd better make a new attempt in repasting (I succeeded on the 4th time). Too much paste and it would work more like an insulator instead of heat conductor. Besides, these hot working chips require a proper paste, with higher temp limit.


----------



## Yahia (Jul 6, 2020)

Im repasting now but i noticed something strange 
In the right back corner i saw this black pad setting on the gpu 
Should i remove it and paste it properly?


----------



## AOne (Jul 6, 2020)

No, It's just an insulating tape. You must put paste only on the shiny polished part in the middle.


----------



## Yahia (Jul 6, 2020)

Is that good enough?


----------



## AOne (Jul 6, 2020)

I would spread it all over the chip. Very even and consistent. And thin.


----------



## Yahia (Jul 7, 2020)

here is cinebench log after repaste


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 9, 2020)

If you are going to run synthetic tests, especially a laptop, I really don't see the point in running things that will exceed, by a large margin, any load the laptop will ever see and an unrealistic load at that.  You'd be better served by an application based benchark 

Unfortunately, it's tough using a laptop and getting support for laptop that the company whose name is on it didnt make.  The target audience whose buttom pushing words like thin and light ... heat sinks are large and heavy, so if ya want light and thin, that audience is not gaming and video editing.  Undervolting / underclocking is going to be the only option in these instances.  Next time you search for a gaming laptop ... drop thin and light from your vocabulary, find a local Clevo distributor and have one custom built for less money.

But also... it pays to take off the back and blow out accumulated dust, cat hair, skin flakes and cookie crumbs every 3 to 6 months ...


----------



## Yahia (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks.
One more question, i have noticed that cpu frequency is running at the max all the time even while idle.
Is that normal?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 10, 2020)

Yahia said:


> cpu frequency is running at the max all the time


That is not as bad as it might seem. When plugged in, the difference in power consumption and temperatures might not be very significant. It depends on how many background tasks are running. If you want your CPU to slow down when idle, adjust the Speed Shift EPP value on the main screen of ThrottleStop. A setting of 0 is for maximum performance, all the time. A setting of 80 is a good compromise. Some laptops use 128 but in some situations, this can limit maximum performance. That is why I prefer setting Speed Shift EPP to 80.

You can set up two different profiles in ThrottleStop with different EPP values if you like.


----------

